# Reccomendation for non-contact voltage detector



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

no matter what meter you use, you need to understand and implement the safety protocol of "live-dead-live". Failure to do so, even with the most expensive and elaborate meter known to man, will eventually result in catastrophic failure or death. 

I like the greenlee, cause it doesnt go off at 40 volts like some of the others. They are all mostly junk, but they have their use, as long as you remember live-dead-live.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

My PM at work told me that OSHA was looking at banning those. I personally don't trust them, but most of my work is with 480. What exactly is live-dead-live?


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

buddhakii said:


> My PM at work told me that OSHA was looking at banning those. I personally don't trust them, but most of my work is with 480. What exactly is live-dead-live?


Check meter on a known working circuit, check what you want to check, then check meter on known working circuit again.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

darren79 said:


> Check meter on a known working circuit, check what you want to check, then check meter on known working circuit again.



I don't have any problem using these as safety devices. I always check on a live circuit first. That being said, I have NEVER had one remain silent for a live circuit.

My problem is that they sound off for cables that, for practical and safety purposes, are dead.

I need to identify a live cable in the attic and a volt meter is not an option.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

swimmer said:


> I don't have any problem using these as safety devices. I always check on a live circuit first. That being said, I have NEVER had one remain silent for a live circuit.
> 
> My problem is that they sound off for cables that, for practical and safety purposes, are dead.
> 
> I need to identify a live cable in the attic and a volt meter is not an option.


 
Greenlee GT-11 is the best of the cheapos


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't trust them.. I feel better using a pig tail and light bulb instead of that..


----------



## Mrkbalon4 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Fluke is the best one I've owned so far. About $25 or so.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> I don't trust them.. I feel better using a pig tail and light bulb instead of that..


 

Why don't you use a pager instead of a phone too?????? Oh, that's right, you do.:no::no::no:


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks to all those who responded. Think I'll go with the Fluke. I'll let you know what I think after I try it out.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Buy the Fluke one or don't even bother.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Why don't you use a pager instead of a phone too?????? Oh, that's right, you do.:no::no::no:


It works for me.. isn't that all that matters in the real world..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> It works for me.. isn't that all that matters in the real world..


 
No, toting around a light bulb instead of a meter makes you look ridiculous, which matters in the real world too.


----------



## Mrkbalon4 (Mar 30, 2009)

To each his own. I did know an auto mechanic who used a 9 volt battery to check circuits instead of a high-impedance ohmmeter. He felt it was better, more reliable. That practice stopped after he energized an air bag circuit in a Buick. Lol.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, toting around a light bulb instead of a meter makes you look ridiculous, which matters in the real world too.


Don't be such a jerk.. I didn't say I carry around a light bulb and pigtail.. only that I would trust it more..

I use a Beha 600 tester.. always works without a problem..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Santronics.

No silly on/off switches like Fluke decided we needed to fiddle with.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I typically use my fluke dmm.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

swimmer said:


> Thanks to all those who responded. Think I'll go with the Fluke. I'll let you know what I think after I try it out.


Fluke is the best one IMO but I'm going to look into the ones 480 posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's a terrible idea to troubleshoot with these, but for verifying absence-of-power I trust them as much as I trust any meter.

Just be aware of the limitations:
- They might not work on twisted cable like 14/3 or an extension cord.
- They might not work on Romex where the paper sheath is damp or wet.
- They won't work on shielded cable or MC or conduit.
- The won't work on DC.

Always do a live-dead-live check by rubbing it on your arm or through your hair. I've never had mine fail me.

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> It's a terrible idea to troubleshoot with these, but for verifying absence-of-power I trust them as much as I trust any meter.
> 
> Just be aware of the limitations:
> - They might not work on twisted cable like 14/3 or an extension cord.
> ...


I agree with Big John 100%, can't beat the arm test before and after.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I got my Greenlee NCVD from Lowes and it's the best one I every used. Of course you need to be careful using them.


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

They give false positives with induced current quite a bit. Better a false positive than a false negative. Biggest downfall with the false negative is getting hung up on the false reading & chasing something that's not there, so it's good to know their limitations.

I like the Fluke, once you learn how to use it.

Like Big John says:

Just be aware of the limitations:
- They might not work on twisted cable like 14/3 or an extension cord.
- They might not work on Romex where the paper sheath is damp or wet.
- They won't work on shielded cable or MC or conduit.
- The won't work on DC.

and I'll add that they sometimes give a false negative with 240 if you read the center of the (romex type) wire, so be sure to check both sides.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I agree with Big John 100%, can't beat the arm test before and after.


 
Ok pork chop, what is the arm test?

Im guessing you rub it like you would a balloon to test it somehow?:001_huh:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> ...What is the arm test?
> 
> Im guessing you rub it like you would a balloon to test it somehow?


 Right-o. The static from your arm-hair causes it to activate so you know it's working.

Mine beeps, so rubbing it in the hair on my head accomplishes the same thing, except that it gets people to look at me like I'm crazy, which is always a plus.

-John


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Big John said:


> Right-o. The static from your arm-hair causes it to activate so you know it's working.
> -John


Thanks, Ill check that out next week.:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the milwaukee one that I recently got, it has a small led flashlight for those dark areas. Lights, sounds on live circuits.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Santronics.
> 
> No silly on/off switches like Fluke decided we needed to fiddle with.


+1 on these. i found these when fluke added a switch to theirs.


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

The "volt tick" i use works well. It has a LED light and only sounds at 30V or higher. It will work better if I use it on at least a 110V circuit first. The funny thing is since arc-flash training all the techs in the shop use a volt tick on a four foot pole to check for voltage!!! I laugh everytime i see it!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Electrician Talk


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Santronics.
> 
> No silly on/off switches like Fluke decided we needed to fiddle with.


I regretfully agree. I have and have had every non-contact known to man and the Santronics is by far the best. It still obviously, should not be the sole source of verification. But, just for quick fast checking its great.


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I regretfully agree. I have and have had every non-contact known to man and the Santronics is by far the best. It still obviously, should not be the sole source of verification. But, just for quick fast checking its great.


Yeah, but....

I liked those for years and adopted the fluke reluctantly. But the fluke has an audible alarm, which can be handy when locating circuits by yourself. Plus, if you are smart enough to be an electrician, you are smart enough to learn how to use a switch.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

kbatku said:


> Yeah, but....
> 
> I liked those for years and adopted the fluke reluctantly. But the fluke has an audible alarm, which can be handy when locating circuits by yourself.
> 
> ...


"The Ultimate AC Sensor has a new feature, an audio alert! "




kbatku said:


> Plus, if you are smart enough to be an electrician, you are smart enough to learn how to use a switch.


Time is money. And monkeying with a switch takes time. Besides, they sometimes get turned on inadvertently when bouncing around in a tool pouch....... so when you need it next week, the batteries are dead.






Cletis said:


> I *respectfully *agree. I have and have had every non-contact known to man and the Santronics is by far the best. .....


There, I fixed it for you. :laughing:


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

"Time is money. And monkeying with a switch takes time." 

That's true - the three seconds it take to turn on my sensor is gone forever. That's a make or break proposition in todays economy.

" Besides, they sometimes get turned on inadvertently when bouncing around in a tool pouch....... so when you need it next week, the batteries are dead."

Except that they turn themselves off automatically - which is why they have a switch in the first place - so you can turn them on. Annoying, but in the overall scheme of the Universe a small price to pay for the audible alarm (for me anyway).

edit: Ah! I see the Santronics has an alarm too. Good call - nobody around here carries them though - with the alarm anyway. Looks like a good product.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

The only NCVD I've ever liked was included in a GB brand Vol/Con.
Which I also liked (magnets on the back)... except for the probes. Utter crap.

The second favorite NCVD is the old yellow Greenlee 1010. 
They don't make it anymore.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I agree with Big John 100%, can't beat the arm test before and after.


I can't tell if this is a joke but what is the arm test?

And I have a few of the Fluke NC testers. I personally don't care for the buzzing one too much, i prefer the one with a light - it makes it easier to see in boxes - drains the batteries fast though.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> It's a terrible idea to troubleshoot with these, but for verifying absence-of-power I trust them as much as I trust any meter.
> 
> Just be aware of the limitations:
> - They might not work on twisted cable like 14/3 or an extension cord.
> ...


 Might not work on 3 phase if the conductors are close together.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

i use the fluke LVD2. 
http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/f...CLzO0Miq9q0CFQXCKgodLEDXrg#00033915?ref=gbase


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I use the milwaukee one and it is by far my favorite. But people have been relying on them too much and they are being banned from jobsites.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> ...But people have been relying on them too much and they are being banned from jobsites.


 Nice. Folks aren't properly trained to use a tool, so instead of training them, they take away the tools.

With that philosophy pretty soon we'll all be making installations with crayons and safety-scissors.

-John


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> Don't be such a jerk.. I didn't say I carry around a light bulb and pigtail.. only that I would trust it more..
> 
> I use a Beha 600 tester.. always works without a problem..


 
B4T, you know I'm only picking


----------

